# how easy is it to do fiberglass



## beaver2low (Jan 23, 2005)

is it easy to do fiber glass and where can i find on the internet to get the instructions


----------



## nixon186 (Sep 29, 2005)

check this out...... http://web.njit.edu/~cas1383/proj/main/


----------



## beaver2low (Jan 23, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

easyyyyyyy


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)




----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Best thing for you to do it buy one of those fiberglass kits at walmart, and fuck around with it. Mix up some resin, paint it on some glass.....see how it interacts with the fibers and dries. That way you'll be more confident messing with it. Fiberglassing is just one big 5th grade art project


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

It depends on your skill level if you are a person that can typically tackle difficult projects with only minor guidance then the first time will not be to difficult, if your not that type of a person then you are in for it, its not as simple as a big 5th grade art project as snoopdan put it...

Mixing resin and painting it on the glass is the easiest part... you just make sure that all of the fiber's are wet and layed flat with out air pockets... Its apparent if they are or not, if there not lay more resin and brush it down.... Do area's at a time so that you have time to fix any "dry area's" or area's with small air pockets before the resin and glass have hardened....

The most difficutly part of it is building the enclosure, trim rings, and stretching the flease.... I always leave the back or bottom off so I can access the flease from the back side and lay all of my fiberglass from there. Doing it this way makes the body work allot easier on the top side, Since the resin soaked flease is much easier to smooth out then the gritiness of fiberglass.

Some of the work shown on the above link could be considered to be done right however I would follow very few of his steps as some of them are done completly wrong.

I attached a picture to show my frame work before I layed flease.....I made two bottoms one was just a frame for the solid floor to attach to so that I could access the inside to lay my fiberglass


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

your car will never smell the same :ugh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS2005_@Dec 24 2005, 06:50 PM~4475335
> *your car will never smell the same :ugh:
> *


wrong


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS2005_@Dec 24 2005, 04:50 PM~4475335
> *your car will never smell the same :ugh:
> *


What are you talking about! :uh:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 24 2005, 01:28 PM~4473262
> *It depends on your skill level if you are a person that can typically tackle difficult projects with only minor guidance then the first time will not be to difficult, if your not that type of a person then you are in for it, its not as simple as a big 5th grade art project as snoopdan put it...
> 
> Mixing resin and painting it on the glass is the easiest part... you just make sure that all of the fiber's are wet and layed flat with out air pockets... Its apparent if they are or not, if there not lay more resin and brush it down.... Do area's at a time so that you have time to fix any "dry area's" or area's with small air pockets before the resin and glass have hardened....
> ...


any finished pics?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 24 2005, 12:28 PM~4473262
> * its not as simple as a big 5th grade art project as snoopdan put it...*



you're right, scareing people into not trying it for themselves is much better :ugh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

it is easy as hell...gumby shut the fuck up


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 24 2005, 07:47 PM~4476214
> *it is easy as hell...gumby shut the fuck up
> *


lmfao


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 24 2005, 10:47 PM~4476214
> *it is easy as hell...gumby shut the fuck up
> *



Yeah but it was not easy the first time... Laying down fiberglass and resin is cake its shaping a panel that is difficult... I would love to see some of your work pitbullx .... I see you talk shit allot but never seen anything from you......

Snoopdan... I have already seen your work, you build a nice mdf box but your need to learn finishing work like trim panels.... you know make it look like it belongs instead of just a box in the back of your suv

pink63...finished product is below


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 24 2005, 10:04 PM~4475997
> *you're right, scareing people into not trying it for themselves is much better :ugh:
> *




Not trying to scare anyone just being honest with them.... He knows his own skill level and now has a better idea on it being something he can do on his own or not


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

that looks clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 25 2005, 04:14 PM~4480442
> *Yeah but it was not easy the first time... Laying down fiberglass and resin is cake its shaping a panel that is difficult... I would love to see some of your work pitbullx .... I see you talk shit allot but never seen anything from you......
> *


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

Allot of mdf and one bad pic of fiberglass


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 25 2005, 03:14 PM~4480442
> *
> Snoopdan... I have already seen your work, you build a nice mdf box but your need to learn finishing work like trim panels.... you know make it look like it belongs instead of just a box in the back of your suv*




lol, allthought I actually think that was your attempt at a compliment, you have no idea what you're talkn about. When did you go thru my picture collection on my hard drive, because I dont remember you stopping by.










I redid all of the upholstery in my corvette, Notice that there are 6" CDT EF series speakers in factory *3.5 inch locations* in which the entire bose system of amps and door enclosures was removed. The CDT's look stock, id say thats some 'finishing work'. Below is the seats I reupholstered myself, Corvettes never had black/silver combination leather in their interior.


And then, im my 73 Nova, I dont think that interior is stock either....but I sure rememeber putting all those hog rings on the back of that seat for the white vinyl.











So yah, I guess I do need to learn how to do panel work :ugh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

snoop that install is shit because its not all fiberglass :uh: :around:
that ***** gumby doesnt have a fucking clue


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 25 2005, 04:10 PM~4480582
> *snoop that install is shit because its not all fiberglass :uh: :around:
> that ***** gumby doesnt have a fucking clue
> *



 you're right man. Sorry. Im so disgraced. :ugh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 25 2005, 05:12 PM~4480587
> * you're right man.  Sorry.  Im so disgraced. :ugh:
> *


Im ashamed of my old shit too.... its so easy to design and build a bandpass with a full plexi face complete w/ports that are molded into the viewing window... and doing a bandpass for 3 subs with components molded into the trim wring wrapped in leather is shit.. I should kill myself


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 25 2005, 04:14 PM~4480592
> *Im ashamed of my old shit too....  I should kill myself
> *


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

...


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

Whats funny is the topic starter is asking for opinions on the difficulty of building a fiberglass enclosure and they only thing either of you can post is mdf enclosures... While some of those installs are nice and some of them I would have had redone before taking a picture ....non of them show you know how to do fiberglass enclosures....

SO SHUT THE FUCK UP..... How about you post some fiberglass.....


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 12:03 AM~4482497
> *Whats funny is the topic starter is asking for opinions on the difficulty of building a fiberglass enclosure and they only thing either of you can post is mdf enclosures... While some of those installs are nice and some of them I would have had redone before taking a picture ....non of them show you know how to do fiberglass enclosures....
> 
> SO SHUT THE FUCK UP..... How about you post some fiberglass.....
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 12:03 AM~4482497
> *non of them show you know how to do fiberglass enclosures....
> How about you post some fiberglass.....
> *


how bout you shut the fuck up mr "high 150 w/sealed subs in tiny boxes"


----------



## TEXAS2005 (Aug 20, 2005)

I love fiber glass just make a mold and some rings glue down some fleece coat down with resin reinforce with some matt , its a piece of cake theres got to be some nice tutorials floating around somewhere


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS2005_@Dec 26 2005, 12:16 AM~4482567
> *I love fiber glass just make a mold and some rings glue down some fleece  coat down with resin reinforce with some matt , its a piece of cake theres got to  be some nice tutorials floating around somewhere
> *


no its not... fiberglass is the hardest thing evar!!! [/gumby]


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 01:14 AM~4482553
> *how bout you shut the fuck up mr "high 150 w/sealed subs in tiny boxes"
> *


Going back to the subject I told you I would go get it tested just tell me the name of a shop... But thats right you dont want to be proven wrong for free...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 12:19 AM~4482585
> *Going back to the subject I told you I would go get it tested just tell me the name of a shop... But thats right you dont want to be proven wrong for free...
> *


put the money on the line and we will see who is wrong  if you are so confident you have nothing to worry about just money to gain..


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

I dont gamble.... it has nothing to do with confidence, its personal choice... Just like when I am in Vegas each year for SEMA I don't even spend a quarter in a slot machine.... 

I guess you could not understand something like that though.... its cool... your doing the right thing.... by not telling me were to go you dont ever have to worry about seeing the 150's up here with pictures of my car.....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 12:28 AM~4482645
> *I dont gamble.... it has nothing to do with confidence, its personal choice... Just like when I am in Vegas each year for SEMA I don't even spend a quarter in a slot machine....
> 
> I guess you could not understand something like that though.... its cool... your doing the right thing.... by not telling me were to go you dont ever have to worry about seeing the 150's up here with pictures of my car.....
> *


its not a gamble if its a sure thing..... put the money on the line if you are so confident


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

here are a few other fiberglass enclosures


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 25 2005, 11:33 PM~4482676
> *here are a few other fiberglass enclosures
> *



Bad ass!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 01:31 AM~4482667
> *its not a gamble if its a sure thing..... put the money on the line if you are so confident
> *


any time 2 people put money down its gambling

And I never said fiberglassing was difficult.... I just told him straight up if your not someone that can do things with out guidance then its not a simple project.... but if you can takle projects with minimal guidance then he would be alright...

the first time is not real easy..... but you guys are the pro's right you and snoopdan..... you guys do amazing work LOL..... yeah you build nice mdf enclosures but.... your fiberglass is not to impressive... 

Snoop dan your interior is also not to impressive... I get less wrinkles leaving my clothes in the dryer for a week then you have in your seats.... And I am still trying to figure out how you posting pictures of your seats gives you the ability to comment on building fiberglass enclosures


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 12:43 AM~4482751
> *any time 2 people put money down its gambling
> 
> And I never said fiberglassing was difficult.... I just told him straight up if your not someone that can do things with out guidance then its not a simple project.... but if you can takle projects with minimal guidance then he would be alright...
> ...


dont be a bitch, put your money or something of value where your mouth is.... 
fiberglass is simple......and the shit you posted is nice to look at but Im pretty much certain one of them sound like ass... namely the w3s in the tub style setup. but hey some people are all about looks and dont care about performance. If you are up for a challenge Ill build a system that looks and performs better than one you do. SPL numbers will be measured w/the new termlab and rta scoring will be done as well as a by ear comparison. Prize will be say 1000 bucks.....


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 01:55 AM~4482842
> *fiberglass is simple......and the shit you posted is nice to look at but Im pretty much certain that acouple of them sound like ass... namely the w3s in the tub style setup. but hey some people are all about looks and dont care about performance. If you are up for a challenge Ill build a system that looks and performs better than one you do. SPL numbers will be done w/the new termlab and rta scoring will be done as well as a by ear comparison. Prize will be say 1000 bucks.....
> *


So I guess a third party is putting up the prize money?

I would be glad to go up against you... Because the new one I am building is not going to be limited in space like all my previous enclosures, so I will have the ability to build a ported enclosure..... sometimes space is an issue but the next truck will be just that a truck.. all of my suspension items will be under the bed and the amps will also be in the bed, giving me plenty of room to build a ported enclosure....again full fiberglass......

But either way I still say my current system will hit in the 150s, so my next vehicle is for sema, how about we meet in vegas the day before or after sema, and have it run on a termlab..... So do you want to set the limits? how many subs? how much power?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

no third party... my money against your money
sub and power constraints arent an issue to me, I can get the best on the market..
put up or shut up


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 02:03 AM~4482906
> *no third party... my money against your money
> sub and power constraints arent an issue to me, I can get the best on the market..
> put up or shut up
> *


MAYBE IF I SPELL IT IN LARGER LETTERS YOU WILL UNDERSTAND IT, I DON'T GAMBLE

But I would build a system for free to laugh at you as my numbers turn out higher then yours would....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I have nothing to gain by doing it for free...I guess you arent as confident in your skills as you would like others to believe if you wont "gamble"....I have no problems with throwing the money down because I know Ill mop your shit up in spl/sq and asthetics. step up to the plate or continue to backdown like a bitch


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 02:11 AM~4482960
> *I have nothing to gain by doing it for free...I guess you arent as confident in your skills as you would like others to believe if you wont "gamble"....I have no problems with throwing the money down because I know Ill mop your shit up in spl/sq and asthetics.  step up to the plate or continue to backdown like a bitch
> *



See I am not backing down on anything, I dont gamble and I never have, nor will I.....


But I will already be in vegas that week, I will have already built the system with you in mind, so if you decide you want to be up there let me know..... I just figured that a world class stereo guy like yourself would have someone knocking his door down to build an enclosure in there SEMA vehicle and you would be in vegas.... but I guess your not at that level yet


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 01:15 AM~4482995
> *See I am not backing down on anything, I dont gamble and I never have, nor will I.....
> But I will already be in vegas that week, I will have already built the system with you in mind, so if you decide you want to be up there let me know..... I just figured that a world class stereo guy like yourself would have someone knocking his door down to build an enclosure in there SEMA vehicle and you would be in vegas.... but I guess your not at that level yet
> *


:uh: I dont build show cars.... I build and design for vehicles that win autosound championships :uh: 

you expect me to take time to build a system, take time off from work to go to vegas just for a simple "i told you so bet" bitch please the money makes it so much sweeter... as stated, its not a gamble if its a sure thing... but I see where your head is at..... ***** ur a certified bitch


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 02:18 AM~4483013
> *:uh: I dont build show cars.... I build vehicles tha win autosound championships :uh:
> 
> you expect me to take time to build a system, take time off from work to go to vegas just for a simple "i told you so bet" bitch please the money makes it so much sweeter... as stated, its not a gamble if its a sure thing... but I see where your head is at..... ***** ur a certified bitch
> *




Oh is that it? so what town do you live in? I will make it a point to bring my sema project to a show near you just to mop your ass up....And the reason everything has to be put money on the line with you is because your some punk trying to make it in the industry and your not..... You always will be a "Never was" those that have been can put something on the line with out it being cash....

If anyone is the bitch its you, asking someone to go against there principals.... You always come up with an excuse, this time its take time off work and blah blah blah... what was it last time? why won't you tell me of the local place to go with a term lab? how does that take any more time then your BS post that you make now.... You punk, when you get to my level let me know, until then I guess you can keep pretending to be someone or that you know something


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 02:18 AM~4483013
> *:uh: I dont build show cars.... I build and design for vehicles that win autosound championships :uh:
> 
> you expect me to take time to build a system, take time off from work to go to vegas just for a simple "i told you so bet" bitch please the money makes it so much sweeter... as stated, its not a gamble if its a sure thing... but I see where your head is at..... ***** ur a certified bitch
> *



Oh and what competitions are these vehicles that you build winning??

Because I dont think any of the systems you have posted win shit except maybe a local neighborhood sound off that the important people choose not to go to because they know its not worth there time


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i cant believe i wasnt at my PC when all this happened lol...

but again, a sound off will result in who has the most money...

if pitbull can afford to run high end DD's and gumby can only afford to run SX's or something similar, then that wouldnt be a good "judgement" of who can build the better enclosure...


and if gumby can afford a high end crossfire amp, and pitty can only get an MTX, kicker that wouldnt be a good "judgement" either...

i think you guys need to choose a *RETAIL* price range for subs and amps, set a max limit on power (no more then 2500wRMS to all subs :dunno, and a max limit on number of subs...

that way you guys can show each other WHO can build the best system for the specific vehicle they chose to work on, and who can build a system that works best with their specific cars tuning...

i think that will be more "fare" dont you?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Doesnt anyone else find it extremely odd that he throws around suggestions that he's affiliated with major audio organizations, yet cant seem to find a Termlab :dunno: out of all his SEMA projects?

ummm yeah...:ugh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 01:28 AM~4483069
> *Oh and what competitions are these vehicles that you build winning??
> 
> Because I dont think any of the systems you have posted win shit except maybe a local neighborhood sound off that the important people choose not to go to because they know its not worth there time
> *


had the wr in SS1-2 in 2000 and in 2001 in DB Drag
2 time invitee to DB Drag and USACi world finals
designed the streetmax 1-2 5th place setup in 2004 (also points champ)
designed and installed the ex 13+ world record holding van in 00-01 (Aaron yeuing's)


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 03:55 PM~4486642
> *had the wr in SS1-2 in 2000 and in 2001 in DB Drag
> 2 time invitee to DB Drag and USACi world finals
> designed the streetmax 1-2 5th place setup in 2004 (also points champ)
> ...


You know, I havnt seen any of your cars, or any of your installs :dunno:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 06:56 PM~4486651
> *You know, I havnt seen any of your cars, or any of your installs :dunno:
> *


lol

wait until he sees this, we are ALL gonna have to deal with his ass until he forgets what pissed him off...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 01:26 AM~4483055
> *Oh is that it? so what town do you live in? I will make it a point to bring my sema project to a show near you just to mop your ass up....And the reason everything has to be put money on the line with you is because your some punk trying to make it in the industry and your not..... You always will be a "Never was"  those that have been can put something on the line with out it being cash....
> 
> If anyone is the bitch its you, asking someone to go against there principals.... You always come up with an excuse, this time its take time off work and blah blah blah... what was it last time? why won't you tell me of the local place to go with a term lab? how does that take any more time then your BS post that you make now.... You punk, when you get to my level let me know, until then I guess you can keep pretending to be someone or that you know something
> *


address to the shop
6611 N. Lamar Blvd
Austin, TX 

bring your pissant "sema project" and when you get your ass stomped by over 20dbs dont say shit or make excuses...Im not trying to "make it in the industry" Ive already accomplished what Ive wanted with car audio. You are so high and mighty then bring your system and put some money on the line. Fuck you and your "principals". You are so great and Im not shit so prove it shut me up, take my money......put up or shut up bitch...




> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 26 2005, 01:31 PM~4485213
> *Doesnt anyone else find it extremely odd that he throws around suggestions that he's affiliated with major audio organizations, yet cant seem to find a Termlab :dunno: out of all his SEMA projects?
> 
> ummm yeah...:ugh:
> *


I find that funny as well 
he can make a pretty box though :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala+Dec 26 2005, 05:56 PM~4486651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nah its all good Im not mad at anyone  we are all a dysfunctional e-family

Gumby is a shit talkin bitch with no balls though


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 04:05 PM~4486714
> *I posted a few of them on the 1st n 2nd page... Ill upload them again tonight
> nah its all good Im not mad at anyone  we are all a dysfunctional e-family
> 
> ...


wow, are you on some sort of drug today or some shit?? :ugh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 06:08 PM~4486722
> *wow, are you on some sort of drug today or some shit?? :ugh:
> *


no why do you ask?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 04:08 PM~4486723
> *no why do you ask?
> *


you are more  and not so :angry: :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 06:12 PM~4486746
> *you are more  and not so :angry:  :uh:
> *


um the holiday spirit :uh:  :0


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 04:20 PM~4486805
> *um the holiday spirit  :uh:  :0
> *


:roflmao: lets hope it never goes away :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Im still not sure what he meant by my pictures had nothing to do with what he questioned me about.... lets review : 



> _Originally posted by Gumby+~-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you questioned me on my *trim panels*, not fiberglass. If you're going to attempt to be witty, please at least keep on the same track if you're going to pick fights.. :uh:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala+Dec 26 2005, 06:22 PM~4486818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes 3/4s retarded...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 07:22 PM~4486818
> *:roflmao: lets hope it never goes away :biggrin:
> *


LMAO

and santa's a black canadian that dwells in south florida


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 07:03 PM~4486703
> *address to the shop
> 6611 N. Lamar Blvd
> Austin, TX
> ...


I'm down to visit your shit hole.... and have a sound off but again not for money...hell I will already been doing things that you were not willing to... like taking time off of work, to build a system and take time off of work to go out of town for it.....

But let me guess your still not willing to, you only do things if it involves money right? Well maybe I should send you a 1$ a buy some silence from you...... I never met anyone thats so confident in them selves that they wont take it on for the sake of being right....


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 26 2005, 07:23 PM~4486827
> *Im still not sure what he meant by my pictures had nothing to do with what he questioned me about.... lets review :
> Looks like you questioned me on my trim panels, not fiberglass.  If you're going to attempt to be witty, please at least keep on the same track if you're going to pick fights..    :uh:
> *


I'm sorry I did not realize that you were a complete fucking idiot... I guess I should have known that you would not catch on to "you build a nice MDF enclosure" is saying you should shut your mouth because fiberglassing is the topic of discussion....

I still think your trim work is garbage, along with your upholstry work, but I will say you build a nice mdf box.... And I have yet to see any fiberglass enclosures from you


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 07:49 PM~4487040
> *I'm sorry I did not realize that you were a complete fucking idiot... I guess I should have known that you would not catch on to "you build a nice MDF enclosure" is saying you should shut your mouth because fiberglassing is the topic of discussion....
> 
> I still think your trim work is garbage, along with your upholstry work, but I will say you build a nice mdf box.... And I have yet to see any fiberglass enclosures from you
> *


snoop is probably making something right now to post up, im just waiting on it...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 06:46 PM~4487021
> *I'm down to visit your shit hole.... and have a sound off but again not for money...hell I will already been doing things that you were not willing to... like taking time off of work, to build a system and take time off of work to go out of town for it.....
> 
> But let me guess your still not willing to, you only do things if it involves money right? Well maybe I should send you a 1$ a buy some silence from you...... I never met anyone thats so confident in them selves that they wont take it on for the sake of being right....
> *


bla bla bla bla bla

Ive proven my point several times... Im so confident that Ill put money on the line, you on the otherhand are a pussy.....funny thing is I wont have to build a new setup to stomp ur ass.... and I dont need your chump ass to send me shit, my amp collection could easily pay your rent for 2years...


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 08:00 PM~4487116
> *my amp collection could easily pay your rent for 2years...
> *



good 'ol pitty is at it again LOL

good luck gumby


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 07:05 PM~4487139
> *good 'ol pitty is at it again LOL
> 
> good luck gumby
> *


its true... Bryan can verify


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 08:00 PM~4487116
> *bla bla bla bla bla
> 
> Ive proven my point several times... Im so confident that Ill put money on the line, you on the otherhand are a pussy.....funny thing is I wont have to build a new setup to stomp ur ass.... and I dont need your chump ass to send me shit, my amp collection could easily pay your rent for 2years...
> *


WOW its actually called a mortgage and I dont think I would be so sure of that.....

Alright so I am a pussy because I wont gamble cash..... So how about this... I will raise the pot a litte....I figure my sema project should have close to 80 grand into it if not more. The 80 grand is not figuring in labor, to install the stereo or any other aftermarket part, simply 80 grand vehicle, parts and material....So how about you show up in vegas, with a new car and 80+ grand worth of equipment in it and we will put the cars on the line...

Now I dont mean 80 grand worth of stereo equipment, I mean a full blown show car/truck. New car/truck, custom paint, custom suspension, custom wheels and tires, custom interior, custom performance, custom brake's, one off a kind item's....

I'm guessing that if I included labor on the project I have, it would be closer to 130,000 retail to buy it and do everything that will be done.....

So are you up for the challenge? 80 grand minimum buy in? And the full show car you bring is the one you run...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 05:51 PM~4487049
> *snoop is probably making something right now to post up, im just waiting on it...
> *



See, the beauty in this is, that I dont have to shit. I really dont care, see when I post on this forum, im not trying to prove a point to anyone. Usually I even try to help people out. However, ive not once seen any instance that this gumpy fuck has even attempted to do anything more then talk out his ass about his 130 db peice of plastic. Yeah, boy's like him us SPL guys giggle at. :uh: 


I tell ya what, i'll see him in the lanes.........









...... oh wait, he wont be there.


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

the best part is to me its not gambling since I wont have any money into it... Just my time.... Lets see.... SEMA should end november the 3rd... So were in vegas on the 4th would you like to meet?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 26 2005, 08:10 PM~4487165
> *its true... Bryan can verify
> *


i never said it wasnt true... but i DO KNOW that your gonna pick on his ass everytime he posts no matter what its about lol

gumby: "i got in a car accident today guys, the car is totaled, im feelin like shit"
pittbull: "well that car was a POS anywayz, its better off, you coulda put a better system in a fucking shopping cart with sony amplifiers..."


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 08:13 PM~4487185
> *WOW its actually called a mortgage and I dont think I would be so sure of that.....
> 
> Alright so I am a pussy because I wont gamble cash..... So how about this... I will raise the pot a litte....I figure my sema project should have close to 80 grand into it if not more. The 80 grand is not figuring in labor, to install the stereo or any other aftermarket part, simply 80 grand vehicle, parts and material....So how about you show up in vegas, with a new car and 80+ grand worth of equipment in it and we will put the cars on the line...
> ...



So I'm guessing your not down with that? Set the stage... what power, how many subs......I'll let you set the limits.... and there needs to be some limits


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

huh?


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

Snoopdan please keep pics like that of your self to your self....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

lol, nice one :ugh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gumby+Dec 26 2005, 07:13 PM~4487185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you want to gamble with some shit that's not even yours? :uh: 

how about ya'll just box about it?


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

It belongs to me just did not cost me anything


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

so you wont gamble a stack, but you'll gamble 80 stacks??

i dont know man, maybe you should just let this argument die becuase your not lookin to hot right now...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 08:47 PM~4487722
> *It belongs to me just did not cost me anything
> *


lame


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## $illy (Apr 7, 2005)

I love how a simple question from somebody becomes a dick measuring contest to others. I was kinda hoping to see more howto links and explanations, as I've never done any real fiberglassing myself. Props to the guys who actually gave adult responses.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $illy_@Dec 26 2005, 07:04 PM~4487851
> *I love how a simple question from somebody becomes a dick measuring contest to others. I was kinda hoping to see more howto links and explanations, as I've never done any real fiberglassing myself. Props to the guys who actually gave adult responses.
> *


he started it! :angry:


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Dec 26 2005, 09:50 PM~4487740
> *so you wont gamble a stack, but you'll gamble 80 stacks??
> 
> i dont know man, maybe you should just let this argument die becuase your not lookin to hot right now...
> *


I'm not going to gamble any money I earn... The project is exactly that a project, it wont have any money of mine into it, so it wont hurt me if I lose it... He wants to gamble then let him come up with it.... I also set the date for after sema incase he does win atleast I already completed my contracts


All he has to do is set the limits..... And show up


----------



## Gumby (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 26 2005, 09:59 PM~4487800
> *:0
> *



Do you ever put your pom pom's down?


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 10:06 PM~4487871
> *Do you ever put your pom pom's down?
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Gumby_@Dec 26 2005, 07:06 PM~4487871
> *Do you ever put your pom pom's down?
> *


See, I did'nt even do anything, and your already starting shit with me, thats how it starts


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

this topic is completely retarded


----------

